# CNOC 16 Achslänge Innenlager etc. (u.a. @stivinix)



## chris5000 (28. Juni 2009)

Mein Töchterchen wird zwar noch ca. 1 Jahr mit ihrem CNOC 14 glücklich sein - aber bekanntlich kann man ja nicht früh genug anfangen, sich schonmal mit dem nächsten Rad zu beschäftigen, wenn man vermeiden will, dass der Nachwuchs schon zu groß ist, wenn das Rad endlich fertiggestellt ist...

So hab ich mir schonmal brav als Kurbel eine FC-M730 besorgt - wie die dann noch ihre ca. 105mm Kürze bekommt, schaue ich mal. Angesichts Heimwerkerausstattung nahe Null meinerseits, muss ich dass wohl jemand machen lassen.

Nun frage ich mich: Wenn ich mich nun auf die Suche nach einem leichteren Innenlager dazu begebe: Welche Achslänge braucht diese Kurbel mit 105mm Länge wohl mindestens an einem CNOC 16?

Das standardmäßig verbaute Innenlager hat laut Isla 113mm. Ich meine aber, das @Stivinix hier seinerzeit schrieb, ein 102mm Dura Ace Lager mit alter LX ans CNOC 16 gebaut zu haben... Und je schmaler, desto besser. Oder läuft dann irgendwann die Kette zu schräg, selbst wenn die Kurbel am Hinterbau vorbeikommt? Fragen über Fragen und keine Ahnung....  

@stivinix: haben waren die 102mm unkritisch?


----------



## stivinix (30. Juni 2009)

Du hast recht, ich hab ein 102er DA Innenlager verbaut. Und damit die Kette gerade läuft musste ich das 32er Kettenblatt innen noch mit Beilagscheiben unterlegen um es näher in Richtung  Rahmen zu bekommen...
LG
Stef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (1. Juli 2009)

Danke. Ich versuchs dann mal mit 107mm und berichte, wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## oliverb. (7. November 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich fÃ¼r ein Innenlager am alten cnoc 16 verbauen kann? (mit serienmÃ¤Ãiger Kurbel)So wie ich das lese ist da ja serienmÃ¤Ãig ein offenes lager drin. Die titanlager mit 50â¬ wÃ¤ren mir dann doch etwas zu teuer...Gibt es da ne gÃ¼nstige geschlossene Alternative?

GruÃ und Dank
Oliver


----------



## trolliver (8. November 2012)

Hallo Oliver,

jedes BSA-Standard-Lager mit 113mm Wellenlänge. Ich habe seinerzeit ein gedichtetes mit Stahlwelle und Aluschalen für ca. 15 Euro verbaut, steht auch irgendwo hier im Islabike allgemein Thread. Läuft seidenweich und spart auch schon ca.150 Gramm.

Oliver

EDIT: Seite 25... ;-) Ein Lager von NEOC ist es.


----------



## oliverb. (8. November 2012)

Ahhhh, super Danke!


----------



## oliverb. (9. November 2012)

sind am cnoc eigentlich 1/2 oder 9/16 Zoll Pedale?
Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## Mamara (9. November 2012)

9/16


----------



## oliverb. (9. November 2012)

Bedankt!!!


----------



## oliverb. (15. November 2012)

Also ich habe grade das Lager ausgebaut und die Achse hat eine Länge von 111,5 mm. Kann ich da ein 110er Lager nehmen?


----------



## oliverb. (15. November 2012)

@ Oliver: Hmmm...du hast geschrieben du hast ca 150gr. gespart. Das offene Originallager wiegt 304 gr. Das neco in Alu ist mit 244gr angegeben, oder gibt es da noch ein Leichteres welches ich übersehe?

Gruß und Dank 
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (16. November 2012)

Hallo Oliver,

tut mir leid, ich habe nicht selbst gemessen, sondern in Erinnerung gehabt, daß das Konuslager 38x Gramm wiegt. Dann habe ich gerundet. Vielleicht bezog sich die Größe aber auch auf ein noch älteres Modell. Ich habe allerdings weniger wegen des Gewichts sondern wegen des guten Laufs getauscht. Das originale lief wirklich sehr rauh, und die Lagerflächen sahen alles andere als vertrauenerweckend aus.

Ich bin bei dem geringen Grundgewicht der Islas nicht mehr so hinter jedem Gramm her. Allerdings freue ich mich auch auf die erneute Gewichtseinsparung und erwarte sehr gespannt das Beinn, wenn Philipp die Größe erreicht.

Was die Wellenlänge angeht schau dir die Kettenlinie mit dem originalen Lager an. Wenn da noch genug Luft ist und die Kette bei 0,75cm weiter links nicht zu schräg läuft, solltest du 110mm ebenfalls verbauen können.

Oliver


----------



## Mamara (16. November 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Wenn da noch genug Luft ist und die Kette bei 0,75cm weiter links nicht zu schräg läuft, solltest du 110mm ebenfalls verbauen können.
> 
> Oliver



0,75mm, nicht cm. Völlig irrelevant, bei Singlespeed erst recht..


----------



## trifi70 (16. November 2012)

Schau halt, wieviel Platz zwischen Kettenblatt bzw. Pedalauge und Kettenstrebe jetzt ist. Sinds mehr als 2-3 mm, sollte das passen.


----------



## oliverb. (16. November 2012)

schade schon alles zerlegt und beim strahlen. Naja muss ich warten bis zum zusammenbauen und dann bestellen...
Danköö


----------



## oliverb. (16. November 2012)

habe grade ein 111 er entdeckt. Sollte doch passen ,oder habe ich was übersehen?

http://www.fahrrad-deutschland.de/F...strie_Hohlachse_Fahrradinnenlager_832141.html

Danköö


----------



## Mamara (16. November 2012)

Bleibt die Frage ob die Kurbel ISO oder JIS Vierkant ist und was das Innenlager hat. Macht bei der Kettenlinie mehr aus als nen mm Wellenlänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (16. November 2012)

Woher weiß ich ob iso oder jis?


----------



## Mamara (16. November 2012)

Lässt sich sehr schwer ausmessen die minimalen Unterschiede am Vierkant, machen aber ein paar mm aus, wie weit die Kurbel auf die Welle geht. Manchmal stehts halt auf den Lagern oder lässt sich über die Hersteller klar zuordnen. Wenn es hier noch keiner gemacht hat bzw Infos hat, hilft wohl nur ausprobieren.

ISO ist halt z.b. Campagnolo und JIS Shimano Kurbeln.

http://sheldonbrown.com/bbtaper.html


----------



## trolliver (16. November 2012)

Natürlich mm... war schon spät und ich froh, richtig gerechnet zu haben.


----------



## trifi70 (16. November 2012)

Zumeist ist es bei Kinderrädern JIS. Campa ist klar ISO, Miche meist auch. 

Würde versuchen, das alte Lager zuzuordnen. ISO und JIS mischen würde ich am Erwachsenenrad überhaupt nicht (mögliche Bruchgefahr) und am Kinderrad nur im Notfall. Die Kettenlinie ist schwer vorherzusagen und u.a. auch deutlich von der Kraft abhängig mit der die Kurbelschraube festgezogen wird. Die Passung ist halt nicht gescheit gegeben...


----------



## oliverb. (16. November 2012)

Bei dem "pointlager" welches ich verlinkt habe steht gar nicht bei ob jis oder iso...???hmm...Dummerweise steht auf dem alten (original) auch nix drauf...jemand ne Idee wie ich jetzt messen kann?


----------



## Mamara (16. November 2012)

Mail an Isla schreiben?


----------



## oliverb. (16. November 2012)

hihi...gute idee...das Einfache liegt so nah...


----------



## trifi70 (16. November 2012)

Nichtmal die Herstellerseite gibt Infos her... Aber ich tippe auf JIS, da das Point eher als Ersatzlager für Shimano als für Campa gedacht ist. Schon rein von den verfügbaren Längen her. Campa baut schmaler 102 bis 113mm. Shimano ab 107 bis weit über 120.


----------



## Mamara (16. November 2012)

Bei "hochwertigen" Teilen ist das durchaus so, in diesem preislich absolut untersten Teilesegment jedoch wesentlich mehr vermischt.

Shimano Dura Ace waren die letzten Vierkant-Innenlager z.b. auch nur 103mm lang.


----------



## oliverb. (17. November 2012)

Und wieder mal ein Hoch auf isla! Gestern abend die mail geschickt heute mittag schon die Antwort. Es ist eine Isowelle!

Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (17. November 2012)

Staun. Danke, die Info wird mir noch helfen, wenn die neue Kurbel fürs CNOC16 fällig wird (wegen erforderlicher größerer Entfaltung).


----------



## oliverb. (19. November 2012)

Antwort wegen dem point lager:
"wir vermuten, dass die Achse nach ISO gefertigt ist,  bestätigen konnte dies der Großhändler jedoch nicht."
Toll! Und nu? Doch das Token? Oder hat noch jemand eine günstigere Alternative für ein iso?


----------



## trifi70 (19. November 2012)

Ich hatte bei Rose mal ein Miche Primato gekauft. Das kam eigentlich von Kinex (SK), stand auf den Schalen die man in den Rahmen schraubt halt Miche drauf. Das ist qualitativ ok, wiegt 255g, gibts zumindest bei Rose aber offenbar nicht mehr. Was es gibt: Miche Primato Pista z.B. bei bike24 für 18 Eur. Wenn es nicht auf Gewicht ankommt und Du mit ISO sichergehen willst, wär das eine Möglichkeit. Vl. findest Du auch direkt ein Kinexlager mit ISO (Vorsicht, die bauen auch JIS!), das könnte billiger sein.


----------

